# Up Up – Stories of Johannesburg’s Highrises



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Here is a book review I did on "Up Up – Stories of Johannesburg’s Highrises", which is one of the few books I know that deal with skyscrapers in Africa. Recommended!


----------

